# [ebay] Verkaufe Kram zum in die Wohnung stellen



## LiLaLauneBr (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bis Sonntag ca. 20:30 Uhr laufen noch vier Auktionen von mir auf ebay. Ich verkaufe dort 3 nerdige Sachen und 1x das WISO Steuer Sparbuch 2013. Wer neugierig ist und Interesse hat, schaut hier: frodob._de | eBay

Grüße
LiLa


----------

